# Emissions recall letter for gen 2 diesel



## vwgtiglx (Jun 13, 2013)

Welcome to the Club.


----------



## RunninWild (Sep 14, 2017)

Hopefully it has to do with the exhaust leak at the turbo but doesn't really sound like it. Best not lower power output or negatively effect mpg or we should be entitled to money back.


----------



## powermax (Jun 3, 2017)

I hope they don't ruin it. I really love my car. 



RunninWild said:


> Hopefully it
> has to do with the exhaust leak at the turbo but doesn't really sound like it. Best not lower power output or negatively effect mpg or we should be entitled to money back.


----------



## johnmo (Mar 2, 2017)

Interesting. I haven't received a letter yet.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

That letter reads like they found a software bug in the ECU.


----------



## NoDanaOnlyZool (Jun 29, 2017)

Could it be that the recall is only for Canadian vehicles? I haven't received anything yet for my USA-market car. I also have 16+ thousand miles on mine, and it's working beautifully. Still averaging over 52 MPG for all of those miles, too.


----------



## mr_nemesis (Nov 15, 2017)

Howdy;

I’m getting my ‘17 Cruze TD serviced as I type this, and getting the recall done as well. 
I WAS getting phenomenal fuel economy, up to this point. I hope the software update doesn’t screw it up.
Cheers 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## powermax (Jun 3, 2017)

When I went to get my first oil change (which was a saga on its own) I asked if there was any recalls and was told no. Is there a service bulletin or recall number? I would be really scared of letting the dealer do anything in my car their knowledge about the Cruze Diesel it's about none.


----------



## mr_nemesis (Nov 15, 2017)

So, oddly enough, when they went to perform the update/recall, the computer said I already had the proper version.
The service writer told me they’ve only had to update a few, the majority they’ve seen are already “updated”

FYI I live in Manitoba, got the car Mid September. 
This was my first service.
Love the car, but the DEF tank is TOO SMALL.
Cheers


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

mr_nemesis said:


> So, oddly enough, when they went to perform the update/recall, the computer said I already had the proper version.
> The service writer told me they’ve only had to update a few, the majority they’ve seen are already “updated”
> 
> FYI I live in Manitoba, got the car Mid September.
> ...


it doesnt last for the oil change interval?


----------



## mr_nemesis (Nov 15, 2017)

boraz said:


> it doesnt last for the oil change interval?


Unfortunately no. I gotta add 9L or so every 4500km or so.
Bit annoying considering I only have to add DEF every oil change in my EcoDiesel (about 30L/16k km).

Don’t expect the Cruze to have a 30L tank, but every 4500km? Yuck


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## powermax (Jun 3, 2017)

That's strange. I got to 35% def level at 5800km mostly highway driving.


----------



## LiveTrash (May 24, 2015)

Anyone know how big the tank is?

On my Gen 1 diesel it's about 17 litres and it gets me about 20,000 km on the DEF filled in it. Maybe the Gen2 consumes more? I remember seeing a thread about this topic. Not sure where it was or what the outcome was.


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

From what I’ve read here about DEF capacities, Gen 1 = 4.5 gal (17 Litres) and Gen 2 = 3.8 gal (14.4 Litres).


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

They must be using more on gen 2, I go forever on a tank of def.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

mr_nemesis said:


> So, oddly enough, when they went to perform the update/recall, the computer said I already had the proper version.
> The service writer told me they’ve only had to update a few, the majority they’ve seen are already “updated”


Did you get a second letter saying it was available? The letter in the first post said it wasn't available yet. 

It sounds like the ECM doesn't detect a fault condition, so it seems unlikely to affect anyone's experience unless they had a fault and didn't know it.


----------



## mr_nemesis (Nov 15, 2017)

ChevyGuy said:


> Did you get a second letter saying it was available? The letter in the first post said it wasn't available yet.
> 
> It sounds like the ECM doesn't detect a fault condition, so it seems unlikely to affect anyone's experience unless they had a fault and didn't know it.


Just the one letter saying my car has been recalled for emissions and needed software update.
My service papers said it had the correct update already installed.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RunninWild (Sep 14, 2017)

How can you guys tell how much def is left? I've got just over 6200km on mine and the def screen just says "ok". Mine is a city/highway mix but typically short trips under 55km. I also drive fairly conservatively so I'm not sure how that effects consumption.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

Gen 1 says ok until I get to 35% then counts down, assume gen 2 would be similiar.


----------



## johnmo (Mar 2, 2017)

It'll say "OK" until it drops to 35%. The percentage will drop down to about 15% before it starts telling you how many miles you have left. It will tell you every time you start it when you have less than 300 miles left. At the end of that 300 miles, you're sitting at about 10%. That's as far as I've pushed mine. I assume it starts detuning the engine at that point.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

RunninWild said:


> How can you guys tell how much def is left? I've got just over 6200km on mine and the def screen just says "ok". Mine is a city/highway mix but typically short trips under 55km. I also drive fairly conservatively so I'm not sure how that effects consumption.





IndyDiesel said:


> Gen 1 says ok until I get to 35% then counts down, assume gen 2 would be similiar.


would guess its in the owners manual

yep p223

it warns you when you have 1600 kms of def left


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

johnmo said:


> It'll say "OK" until it drops to 35%. The percentage will drop down to about 15% before it starts telling you how many miles you have left. It will tell you every time you start it when you have less than 300 miles left. At the end of that 300 miles, you're sitting at about 10%. That's as far as I've pushed mine. I assume it starts detuning the engine at that point.


https://my.gm.ca/content/dam/gmowne...ruze/en/2017_chevrolet_cruze_manual_en_ca.pdf

p225


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

mr_nemesis said:


> Just the one letter saying my car has been recalled for emissions and needed software update.
> My service papers said it had the correct update already installed.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


In that case, I suspect that the update hasn't come out yet. You may not have the "correct" date, but rather, the most current version - so the dealer can't do anything. I'd wait for the second letter.


----------



## blackbird (Nov 6, 2017)

I think there might be a running change for the 2018 cars. My new 6-speed hatch shows the exact percentage of DEF remaining in the driver information center screen, currently sit at 84% left. The simple "OK" always bothered me a little on the first gen diesel as I would like to plan a little better and be able to keep the tank near the halfway point so it stays fresher in extreme heat months, but it never caused a problem with running too low. Even when it starts the countdown you have plenty of time and can find DEF everywhere now (AutoZone, Walmart, most gas stations, etc.).


----------

